# Being sucessful with no formal training, can it be done?



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

Before you attempt this, you need to know what you are talking about.
I strongly suggest that for starters, you read as many training books as possible.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

Read and practice and start slow. If you are successful you will build.

There is so much you can learn just on your own but if you could get a job in a training setting...as assistant or apprentice that would be best.


----------



## Judi (Feb 26, 2007)

The problem is that there isn't a setting nearby. Am I correct?


----------



## FlyingQuizini (Oct 24, 2006)

My background is in journalism. I'm now a partner in a successful training business.

When I made the leap, I read everything I could get my hands on, went to as many educational seminars and events as I could afford and put my hands on as many dogs as I could. I assisted in a local training school and volunteered at the local shelter.

I think you HAVE to get some sort of education behind you. It can be hands-on and book-read... but it's gotta be something.


----------



## Lucky's mom (Nov 4, 2005)

FlyingQuizini said:


> ...and volunteered at the local shelter.


That really is a good idea! A perfect environment for hands on training.


----------



## JoelSilverman (Oct 21, 2008)

Saphira said:


> Has a person succeeded in starting a business, no matter how small, and made a positive name for theirselves without a formal education? I'm not out to make money, I wouldnt charge that much anyways, but I really want to positively influence the lives of dogs and their familys, and there is nobody in our area for hours who trains dogs.


Hi Saphira. The best animal trainers I have ever been around had NO education whatsoever. _A good animal trainer is built from 99.9% practical experience actually training animals._ One of the things I look for when I hire a trainer is _"natural timing"_. Some people just naturally have it. _Understanding at that moment what is acceptable, and rewarding that animal with the most reinforcing thing for that animal._

So in answer to your question, my suggestion would be to try to hook up with a good dog trainer in your area. I know you might have to travel a ways. Try to volunteer.. and just hang with him or her. Honestly, that is where you will learn almost everything you need to know. You sound like you truly want to do this, and let me tell you, it all comes from the heart. If you want to do this, GO FOR IT! I am totally excited for you..... As a matter of fact, let me know the city you are in and I will help you try to find a trainer to hang with and learn from. 

I am sure I will get some disagreements here, but books are OK, but they are a very small part of animal training. 

And you asked about a positive name for themselves....I have never read one page of any book on dog training or looked at one second of any dog training video, and I have no college education. Without this I still have sold 500,000 dog training videos (more than anyone other than Cesar), have had my own TV series airing for a decade, and have written 9 books on my own style of training coming out this spring. This is not to boast myself. My point is that I was just an average person (like you) that loved animals, and had some great teachers along the way. *It comes from practical experience and it comes from the heart. 
*


----------



## GoldenJoyx'stwo (Feb 25, 2007)

In one word, Yes! My Cocker Spaniel and I had no training and she was better trained than my two are now. They do have their CGC certs and a bit more training under their belts, but you wouldn't think so if you meet them in my home!


----------



## LibertyME (Jan 6, 2007)

Do you want to train dogs...or do you indeed want to teach people to teach their own dogs...
Somtimes the two dont go hand in hand....
Some people have great dog skills, but crappy people skills or have a very difficult time communicating their thoughts clearly or cant stand public speaking.

If you can not convey your ideas and train of thought in a way that is easily understood, then all the information you want to share wont see the light of day....


----------

